# Carbon Fiber Vinyl Diffuser



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks good, nice job


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the wrap plan on doing more?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks Great... I had been debating doing the center cap and after seeing how it turned out I have a new project for the weekend.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Using a heat gun really makes installing the vinyl easy especially on the center caps. Not sure what else to do in vinyl on it.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I have done a lot in vinyl already, mainly in the interior. It adds so much of a change to the car.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I did my rim this morning and it looks so much better. Thanks again for this great idea!!!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good like the diffuser wish I had the guts to do mine it needs some black back there


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good. What about the chrome bar on the trunk?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gotta Be Grim (Jul 8, 2013)

I jus bought a roll of film and its on the way. Do u have any tips on how to cut out the proper amount? I don’t think measuring would work well. How did u do it?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I just laid the peice down and slowly laid the vinyl on top seeing what kind of angle each would need and cut extra. Then you have to slowly press it into the dips and apply heat. I suggest starting with the lower trim around the shifter, it was the easiest . On e you fold it over the edge just trim the excess off.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Gotta Be Grim said:


> I jus bought a roll of film and its on the way. Do u have any tips on how to cut out the proper amount? I don’t think measuring would work well. How did u do it?


I just taped the top in line with the crease and started to apply the vinyl and carefully cut with a razor blade as i went. A heat gun or a hairdryer definitely makes it much easier to install.


----------

